# You know you have The Goat Spot fever when.....



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You know who you are!!! Yes..YOU..the one who is...checking in, reading, saying hello, giving encouragment and riding out the storm with those who have sick or injured goats...

so tell me...how do you know you have Goats spot fever???



I have to check on things first thing in the morning and before I go to bed.......


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

This is my go to forum. So much valuable info here how can you not check it every few hours. Lol
I do get on before leaving for work in the morning, at lunch and then before bed.


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

I definitely have TGS fever!! I don't post a whole lot, I tend to mostly "lurk and like", but I'm on here way more than I should admit!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. On here more than I should be.


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

yeppers me too -


----------



## PygmyMom (Mar 3, 2014)

#truestory lol! Goataholics. All of us. Lol!


----------



## Hannah21 (Jun 17, 2014)

Yes,it's making me depressed..wish I could take away everyone's hurt! :tear:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I am not addicted to Goatspot, am not. I mean the other night when Goatspot went down...and Homesteadingtoday...and Dairygoatinfo...and chickenforum...and Preparedsociety...I was fine really. I just hung from the chandelier quietly humming to myself until the server rebooted.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

goathiker said:


> I am not addicted to Goatspot, am not. I mean the other night when Goatspot went down...and Homesteadingtoday...and Dairygoatinfo...and chickenforum...and Preparedsociety...I was fine really. I just hung from the chandelier quietly humming to myself until the server rebooted.


:ROFL: :lol: :hi5:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep...on here too much...and I never check FB...LOL...
But......I have learned so much for my goats benefit  It's worth some extra time to continue to educate yourself on animal husbandry 
And I love that it is family friendly~ I would not be on here if it were like a lot of forums with bad language and horrid attitudes!
Thanks Mods for keeping it clean! :clap:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Yep in the mornings while I'm trying to convince my body to get out of bed, when I take breaks or am bored. I too also like to learn as much as I can from others posts as well as all your great advise when I need it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

It's awful. Soon as that first cup of coffee is in hand. 
Sometimes I have breakfast with you guys after the am chores are done.
And here it is Thanksgiving just back from Seattle; an hour away.
But gotta go check on Shotgun; she was in heat this am so I put her in with Darlin . She was lovin on him all over.


----------



## HawaiiHorseGirl (Apr 11, 2014)

You have the fever when you've had a stressful day and you think " I'm gonna relax and see what my "friends" at TGS are up to!"


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Good information, great people, wonderful Mods! It is a great site! 
And I only check it 3 or 4 times a day! I could quit, any time, really.... :wink:
(but why would I want to?)


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You know you have Goat spot fever when you are stuck at a long red light and log in on your Phone App!!!..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

...when you type in "t" in your browser and The Goat Spot pops up....


----------

